# Mattel Sizzlers #70 silver '70 Camaro



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Just did this car this week. It is a Mattel Sizzlers Camaro body I dremeled off the original chassis & made plastruct mounts so it fits the TOMY G+ chassis. I also had to make up a rear Panel to fill the area between the tailights.Runs great too on track. I really like this Camaro body as it has great proportions & is one of the best I've seen in HO.
I also bought a couple of more Mattel Sizzlers ($7.99 at Target) as they make great projects to mount on a TOMY G+ chassis. I'm gonna do the yellow #2 Camaro next & make Rat rods of the '67 Camaro gn/bk stripes & Dodge Challenger rd/flames.Not sure yet what I will do with the puke green Olds 4-4-2.Any Idea's ?
The Yellow '57 Chevy P/U is nice the way it is but if I can't find more at Target I will consider using it as a prototype for resincasting. I can make a $#!T load of Cool Rat rod pickup trucks for the TOMY G+ chassis.

Neal :dude:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Neal, are the bodies plastic or metal?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice!!! how do they run?

Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

the sizzler bodies are plastic. I've been digging on the new realeases myself. I had the big fat track when I was a kid and loved it. You can't control them like slot cars, but you get some real nice realistic drifting, bumping and passing action.

nice camaro! Did you fill in the hole when the juicer goes? 
Also, what did you do with chassis? If you want to get rid of them, PM me. 
I also make custom sizzlers from time to time and could use all the spaer chassis I can getmy hands on. I just made one using a Tyco Bel Air, it came ot perfect.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great on the chassis. Too bad all slot cars don't fit as well. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> the sizzler bodies are plastic. I've been digging on the new realeases myself. I had the big fat track when I was a kid and loved it. You can't control them like slot cars, but you get some real nice realistic drifting, bumping and passing action.
> 
> nice camaro! Did you fill in the hole when the juicer goes?
> Also, what did you do with chassis? If you want to get rid of them, PM me.
> I also make custom sizzlers from time to time and could use all the spaer chassis I can getmy hands on. I just made one using a Tyco Bel Air, it came ot perfect.


 I filled the hole but it did not come out to well .Either I will redo or do the lazy thing & stick on a decal LOL :tongue: 

Neal :dude:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Neal,

Like the looks of that Camaro mounted up and all. The Truck...if you cast em can I buy some from you please? 

Just got my 2 Willys Woodys from you in the mail today and love them. Can't thank you enough. Cleaned one up real quick and now it will be my next project...dang it...gotta work on my track layout also...what to do...what to do...both! Ha...

Bob...zilla


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Ooo that '57 pick em up truck looks like an ideal canidate for a slammed touring job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Slott V said:


> Ooo that '57 pick em up truck looks like an ideal canidate for a slammed touring job. :thumbsup:



Drooooooool. I like that! Understated and tuff lookin'. Daaaaang


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

WesJY said:


> Nice!!! how do they run?
> 
> Wes


Like stink ! 

Neal :dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Ok Guys you've convinced Me ! ' 57 Chevy P/U is a go !*

:wave: Ya' finally got to me through these posts & I decided that there is enough market demand to justify the tooling costs ! Plus it is a PITA to go around traipsing to Target to get any extra's even if they were there as long as I have a good original.I will make this a 1st priority AFA projects is concerned.As you can see It sits very nicely on the TOMY G+ chassis (this is just a test fit but it went very weel as the wheelbase of the body & chassis are in sync) & now there is a good running Mattel Sizzler chassis for those who are interested

Neal :dude:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I really need one of those! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Me too. Nifty truck Neal!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

4 for me! Trucks like this just screeeeam, "DRIVE ME!" bob...zilla


----------



## 426cu (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey I have a question. what scale slot car bodies will fit on hot wheels sizzlers???


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

HO-1/64th scale bodies only. Since I can mount the new Target/mattel Sizzler bodies on the TOMY G+ chassis it only stands to reason that conversly you can mount TOMY G+ bodies or any similar wheelbase bodies on the Mattel Sizzler chassis.


Neal


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I was thinking about making on of those trucks up for myself. I bet you could get the AFX truck pipes from RRR and use them to cover up the juice machine hole


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> I was thinking about making on of those trucks up for myself. I bet you could get the AFX truck pipes from RRR and use them to cover up the juice machine hole



Don't buy Pipes I have a pile of them sitting here on my desk from some recent conversion free for the taking..


Coach


----------

